# LCD dilemma



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Anyone got any views on any of these? Im kind of leaning towards the 42" LG but its been recommended if I go larger than 37" it should be a plasma. I prefer the samsung 37" to the LG though.

Samsung LE37S73BDX 
http://www.richersounds.co.uk/showprodu ... LE37S73BDX

LG 42LB1DB 
http://www.richersounds.co.uk/showprodu ... LG-42LB1DB

LG 37LC2D
http://www.richersounds.co.uk/showprodu ... =LG-37LC2D


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I wouldn't buy an LCD over 32" especially if you are going to put an HD signal into it.

Go for a Plasma


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The Sony 42in LCD ( 2nd top of the Sony 42in range) has had some great right ups


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

jbell said:


> I wouldn't buy an LCD over 32" especially if you are going to put an HD signal into it.
> 
> Go for a Plasma


Why?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

J55TTC said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't buy an LCD over 32" especially if you are going to put an HD signal into it.
> ...


A friend of mine runs the Panasonic shop, he said it's to do with the processors in LCD's work differently/slower to Plasma which can lead to "Tails" on the screen, the picture will be sharper with Plasma especially with a large screen size.

He shower me a 37" LCD and 37" Plasma next to each other with the same signal source and the Plasma had a far better picture


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

jbell said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > jbell said:
> ...


Thanks for the reply 

Can you recommend a good 37" plasma?


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Panasonic get the best reviews - see Which?

www.panasonic.co.uk/plasma-tv/index.htm


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

How about this one?

http://www.panasonic.co.uk/plasma-tv/th ... /index.htm


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

thats the old range.

check out the PX70 range.

They do a 37" or 42" and are exactly what i am looking into purchasing.

highly regarded on the AV forums.

http://www.avforums.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=82


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Paul-S3 said:


> thats the old range.
> 
> check out the PX70 range.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, I thought the new range were going to be significantly more expensive but it appears not 8)


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Paul-S3 said:


> thats the old range.
> 
> check out the PX70 range.
> 
> ...


Is the only difference between PX60 and PX70 cosmetic?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

This looks like decent value 

http://www.av-sales.co.uk/Plasma-TVs-16 ... 0-392-.htm


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Even better here

http://www.digitaldirect.co.uk//product ... dby=WINDOW


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks chaps I really do appreciate it. While youre all in the mood for bargain hunting Ive found a better panasonic  
TH37PX600ped

Any deals? Im going over budget now


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

http://www.kelkoo.homecinematv.co.uk/sh ... -TH37PX600
Just double the budget


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

PX60 and PX600 are the previous models.

They have been superceeded by the improved PX70 and 700 versions.

The PX600 has a few more features that the PX60 does not have, inc improved sound.

The PX700 is the same over the PX70


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

Johnlewis have the 37" PX70 for Â£899 + whatever stand you might want.

Inculdes 5 year warranty and free delivery


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Im not too fussed about the stand as it will be wall mounted, all the cables are already chased into the wall 8)


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Try the link below for Samsung models, personally I've seen both a 40 inch and 46 inch LCD in operation and the picture quality was amazing with none of the trails mentioned before plus the prices are coming down all the time. The best thing is to pop into Currys and see the picture for yourself.

24-7 Electrical


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks for all the help guys Ive finally decided on this 










Panasonic TH-37PX600


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

OK so I lied.........

After a bit more digging and seeing the Various TV's in the "plastic" Im now torn between the TH-37PX70 and the TH-42PX70.

The TH-37PX600 has better sound but its going to be connected through a home cinema system anyway, plus I prefer the all black finish of the PX70.

Both the same Panasonic model, ones just bigger.

Can anyone justify the larger 42" over the 37" ? The 37" is bang on budget at Â£799 with a 5 year warantee and the 42" is Â£100 over at Â£899 with a 5 year warantee :?

Joss.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I would go for the 42" knowing so many friends who bought 37" screen now wishing they had gone bigger, especially if i's being wall mounted as the floor space isn't an issue.
Saying that i bought a 42" a few yrs ago and next time will be getting a 50" :wink:

PS I thought the 600 and 700 range compared to the 60 and 70's had more connections ie pc conection aswell as better sound :?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Same here Jonah get the largest you can afford I have a Pany 42" on the wall saving up for a 60" now . And to answer the question Pany or Pio PLASMA every time if you have HD the PQ is so much better then LCD (FACT)


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Righto, Thanks for the input once again. One of these it is then 

http://www.panasonic.co.uk/plasma-tv/th ... /index.htm

Now, no more comments or Ill end up changing my mind again :lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Just had my Panasonic 42" 70 series installed a couple of days ago. 
Fed with a decent HD signal via some quality HDMI cables the picture is stunning.

Buy it - you won't be disappointed 

Dave


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks Dave


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Just had my Panasonic 42" 70 series installed a couple of days ago.
> Fed with a decent HD signal via some quality HDMI cables the picture is stunning.
> 
> Buy it - you won't be disappointed
> ...


Glad you got sorted Dave can you see it with both eyes yet :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Trustedreviews.com just reviewed a new Toshiba 42" 1080p HD LCD for under Â£1k.

I trust their write-ups and would certainly consider that a strong contender. Might get one for my home-office after the house move.

Yes, you read that right. 1080p. 42" Under a grand.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Glad you got sorted Dave can you see it with both eyes yet :wink:


Not quite two...about 1and 3/4 just now - getting there though :wink:

Dave


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

jampott said:


> Yes, you read that right. 1080p. 42" Under a grand.


Yup, Im amazed at how the prices have come down, the TH-42PX70 is also 1080p for Â£899 8)


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

I paid 1500 quid for my sharp aquos 1080p 46 inch lcd.
Cracking pic and sound, especially blu-ray and hd dvd.
HOwever, a grand for a 42 inch 1080p is a bargain.
Looks like ive just paid 500 quid for 4 inches.
Thats a first.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

DUO3 NAN said:


> I paid 1500 quid for my sharp aquos 1080p 46 inch lcd.
> Cracking pic and sound, especially blu-ray and hd dvd.
> HOwever, a grand for a 42 inch 1080p is a bargain.
> Looks like ive just paid 500 quid for 4 inches.
> Thats a first.


I should hope so but i bet the wife would gladly pay more :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

jonah said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > I paid 1500 quid for my sharp aquos 1080p 46 inch lcd.
> ...


Think the ex wife would pay more for the removal of 4 inches.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

I have posted this before the samsung 40" for Â£699 delivered.

http://www.play.com/Electronics/Electro ... oduct.html

Here are some more details from another website

3. What advantages does plasma have over LCD?
Apart from better contrast due to its ability to show deeper blacks, plasma screens typically have better viewing angles than LCD. Viewing angles are how far you can sit on either side of a screen before the picture's quality is affected. You tend to see some brightness and colour shift when you're on too far of an angle with LCDs, while a plasma's picture remains fairly solid. This is steadily changing, however, with more and more LCDs entering the market with viewing angles equal to or greater than some plasmas. Plasmas can also produce a brighter colour, once again due to light leakage on an LCD affecting its colour saturation.

Plasma pundits will also tell you that some LCD screens have a tendency to blur images, particularly during fast moving scenes in movies or in sports. While that was true for older generation LCD screens, newer models have improved significantly -- so much so that the differences in performance between LCDs and plasmas in this regard is almost negligible (here's a tip -- if you're shopping for LCDs, check the pixel response time, measured in ms. The lower it is, the better the image quality in fast moving scenes).

Traditionally, the biggest advantage plasmas have had over their LCD cousins is price, particularly in the large screen end of the market. In the past 12 months, this has changed, with LCDs matching plasmas in both resolution and price. Plasmas being sold in Australia generally run between 42-inches and 63-inches wide, with the cheapest standard definition 42-inch selling for approximately AU$2,300 (although you can expect to find sets cheaper than AU$2,000 in real world prices). 60-inch and above plasmas can go for as much as $25,000.

LCDs, on the other hand, top out around the 52-inch mark -- though there is a 65-inch Sharp available -- but are price competitive with similar-sized plasmas. Sony's high end 52-inch KDL52X2000 LCD, for example, retails for AU$9,999, while Pioneer's top of the line 50-inch PDP-5000EX plasma goes for AU$10,999.

4. What advantages does LCD have over plasma?
Apart from being price competitive, LCD has the edge over plasma in several other key areas. LCDs tend to have higher native resolution than plasmas of similar size, which means more pixels on a screen. If you're a true high-def junkie who's keen to see every pixel of a high-res 1080i/p image reproduced pixel-by-pixel (providing you have a source that high, of course), then LCDs are seemingly the way to go. However, top-of-the line plasmas will also display 1080p content, so the choice isn't as easy as it once was.

LCDs also tend to consume less power than plasma screens, with some estimates ranging that power saving at up to 30 per cent less than plasma. LCDs are also generally lighter than similar sized plasmas, making it easier to move around or wall mount.

LCD pundits also point to the fact that LCDs have a longer lifespan than plasma screens. This was true of earlier plasma models, which would lose half of their brightness after more than 20,000 hours of viewing. Later plasma generations have bumped that up to anything between 30,000 and 60,000 hours. LCDs, on the other hand, are guaranteed for 60,000 hours.

You might have also heard that plasmas suffer from screen burn in, an affliction not as commonly associated with LCDs. Screen burn in occurs when an image is left too long on a screen, resulting in a ghost of that image burned in permanently. Newer plasmas are less susceptible to this thanks to improved technology and other features such as built-in screen savers, but burn-in is still a problem. But after a few days of use most burnt-in images will fade -- they are no longer permanent

Full article here

http://www.cnet.com.au/tvs/0,239035250,240036500,00.htm


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

J55TTC said:


> Yup, Im amazed at how the prices have come down, the TH-42PX70 is also 1080p for Â£899 8)


Its not 1080p - i.e not full HD.

I wanted the 70 series (even spoke with Dave about it) but the mrs has shot that idea down as she doesn't like the looks! Aaagh! Its ideal for what I want (football).

Looks like I'm gonna go with the Samsung LE40M87BDX now.

Stupid wife


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Im surprised, theres not THAT much difference between the two :?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

J55TTC said:


> Im surprised, theres not THAT much difference between the two :?


There never really has been TBH all depends what you want to view ect, certain things on an lcd view better than on a plasma life expectancy is about the same and most of the negitive views on both LCD and Plasma were urban myths made up by Curry's salesmen :wink: 
LCD's have really come on in the last 12 months where as before anything above 37" was too much money when Plasmas could be had for half the price, not the case now and feel they are very equal.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

J55TTC said:


> Im surprised, theres not THAT much difference between the two :?


Try telling that to a woman picking faults with EVERY set I like!


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

i just baught a sony 40 incher LCD and pcture is astounding I cant wait till i get HD


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

gt russell said:


> i just baught a sony 40 incher LCD and pcture is astounding I cant wait till i get HD


kdl40w2000?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just as a thought how about this 1080p Toshiba here


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks for all the suggestions.

Collected my TH-42PX70PED this morning. Its all set up already and I couldnt be happier with it. I know it takes a while before the picture is at its best but its already fantastic!

Sky HD here we come 8)


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

J55TTC said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions.
> 
> Collected my TH-42PX70PED this morning. Its all set up already and I couldnt be happier with it. I know it takes a while before the picture is at its best but its already fantastic!
> 
> Sky HD here we come 8)


Knock the contrast and brightness right down and don't use Panny's own dynamic setup, thsi will add yrs to the life :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

J55TTC said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions.
> 
> Collected my TH-42PX70PED this morning. Its all set up already and I couldnt be happier with it. I know it takes a while before the picture is at its best but its already fantastic!
> 
> Sky HD here we come 8)


And... is it full 1080p?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

By full, I suspect you mean a native resolution of 1920x1080?
No, is the answer

It's 1024x768, but it will accept a 1080p50/60 signal and downscale it.


----------

